#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Προπτυχιακά & Μεταπτυχιακά >  > > >  >  >  Ελληνικό Ανοικτό Πανεπιστήμιο (ΕΑΠ)

## civilaras

Σε μία προσπάθεια κωδικοποίησης της νομοθεσίας που ορίζει το ειδικότερο πλαίσιο λειτουργίας του ΕΑΠ, συνέταξα τον "ειδικό νόμο" του ΕΑΠ. Περιλαμβάνει σε ενιαίο κείμενο όλες τις αλλαγές που έχει επιφέρει πληθώρα νόμων στο βασικό νόμο 2552/1997. Ελπίζω να φανεί χρήσιμος σε όλους.

----------

Hetenyi, Xάρης

----------

